# Competition: Which Video Game Character Would Make the Best Father



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Competition: 'Which Video Game Character Would Make the Best Father Figure?'*
GBAtemp and iShopVideoGame presents...







With Father's Day right around the corner, how will you be celebrating this special day? No matter what you've got planned, why not take part in our new competition launched in partnership with iShopVideoGame.com?

What's this competition all about? Well, we're asking you one simple question: *Which Video Game Character Would Make the Best Father Figure and Why?*

How do you enter? Just post in this topic with your entry! Tell us who you think would make the best father figure and why! You can include an image to accompany your writing if you like, but you won't be judged by the graphic alone (this is not a Photoshop competition!) We want to hear your ideas, whether they're funny, sad or just down right crazy. Be creative!

This competition will be open from the time this topic is made until 22nd June, 2009. We will reveal the winners for this competition on the 23rd June, 2009 or sooner. The top ten entries will win one of the prizes donated to us by iShopVideoGame. Let us take a look at what the prizes are: 

*1st Prize*: (1 member) PEGA Wireless Guitar for Wii
*2nd Prize: *(2 members)  Guitar Hero On Tour Hand Grip for NDSL
*3rd Prize *(3 members)  12-in-1 Family Sports Pack for Wii
*4th Prize: *(4 members)   Blackhorns Case Kit for PSP 2000​Please note that this competition is open to *CONFIRMED MEMBERS* *ONLY*. If you are in the Newcomers group, your entry will NOT be accepted. You need to have a minimum of 100 posts to be in the Confirmed Members group (or *in the past* have had your account personally validated by a member of staff). Also please note that Hadrian is awesome! Happy Father's Day Hadrian!

Good luck and we look forward to reading your entries.






 Enter the competition!





 Discuss


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2009)

*1st Prize: (1 member )  PEGA Wireless Guitar for Wii






2nd Prize: (2 member)  Guitar Hero On Tour Hand Grip for NDSL






3rd Prize( 3 member)  12-in-1 Family Sports Pack for Wii






4th Prize: 4 member   Blackhorns Case Kit for PSP 2000*


----------



## 754boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice contest. I'm personally a GBATemp father and think its nice to have a contest such as this. Good luck to all contestants!!


----------



## qlum (Jun 18, 2009)

good that they disable this contest for users that only make an account to enter such contests. 
I don't care that I can't enter since I don't want those items


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice..  I love this site keeps offering competitions.
Btw, what did Hadrian pay you to have you say he's awesome?


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 18, 2009)

Duke Nukem. When his kids ask for bubblegum, he'll kick the shit out of them.


----------



## Tjharwin (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the best father from a video game would be Resetti.

For those of you who don't know, Resetti is a mole in Animal Crossing games who always complains when you don't save.

I've chosen Resetti for a number of reasons. Firstly, people always complain that Resetti is extremely annoying, as he blabbers on about absolute crap. In my opinion, most fathers tend to do exactly the same, talking crap and being extremely annoying to kids when they're overprotective. Maybe this is what Resetti is, overprotective. And that's why he would make a good father. When you're not doing the wrong thing, he's quite nice though. Like when he gives you the shovel in Animal Crossing City Folk.


----------



## Lily (Jun 18, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please note that this competition is open to *CONFIRMED MEMBERS* *ONLY*. If you are in the Newcomers group, your entry will NOT be accepted. You need to have a minimum of 100 posts to be in the Confirmed Members group (or have had your account personally validated by a member of staff).
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Tjharwin @ Jun 18 2009, 12:24 PM) I think the best father from a video game would be Resetti.



Thanks for your entry, but please read the rules more carefully!

To everyone else: PLEASE read the rules before entering, it will make everyone's lives much easier!


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say:

Bowser, imagine him as father!

Must be awesome


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 18, 2009)

Duke Nukem because he's the biggest bad ass nazi killer ever.....he'd beat the shit out of anyone who disrespected his children.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 18, 2009)

The best father figure will have to be...

*Crash Bandicoot*






Growing up I purchased my first video game system which was a PS1.
I never had a NES, SNES I was too poor to afford one and my parents didn't view video games 
as a necessity.  The crash bandicoot (first game i played) franchise and crash himself used to be one of the best games out there.
Crash himself kept the violence to a minimum and quite hilarious at times.  The way he would dance after completing each level 
to the way he died in the game.  Crash would make a great father figure cause unlike most video games everyone can relate to a good adventure game.  Nothing gory or filled with profanity.  There's been a lack of new "crash" games but he sure made a difference while growing up, and introduce me to the world of video games. 
Luckily I haven't been arrested or done drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and crash had a great role, well not really but it did help not 
growing up in an era of GTA and Halo (Halo Killer). Crash Bandicoot is just an awesome video game character that
deserves much more praise than its getting nowadays.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2009)

*EDIT:SKIP MY POST*



Spoiler



Well there's:
Kyle Hyde
Sam Fisher
Professor Layton
Bowser
Simon Belmont
Ashley's dad (Trace Memory/Another Code) I can't remember his name...
Captain Olimar

AND A LOT MORE!

But my choice would be:

Phoenix Wright!


----------



## damiussus (Jun 18, 2009)

Who do i think would make a good father figure?  How about one who was a father figure. I'm talking about Barret from Final Fantasy VII.  He is very protective, he fights not only for the protection of his adopted daughter, but for the whole planet.  He can be a hardass but when it came to marlene he wasn't afraid to show his softer sensitive side.  I think anyone would be lucky to have him as a father figure. 

And just imagine how much fun playing catch would be


----------



## leinad (Jun 18, 2009)

The Therad-Title is too long, it ends with "Fathe" , the 'r' is missing

My entry: Larry Laffer
I think most older gamers should still know him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (If not, google 'Leisure Suit Larry' )
Why ?: With him you can always go out to bars&clubs to hunt for some dream-girls


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, Professor Oak of course, who else? Imagine getting a Pokémon for your birthday!


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd have to go for Max Payne, even though he never got the chance to prove it.
He had a stable job with most likely a good enough income to take care of his family.
It also seemed to me that his kid was the most important thing in his life, which is one of the most important things in fatherhood in my opinion.
Unfortunately his wife and daughter got murdered and he's devastated about it and is still trying to find the killer.
Yes, he now is addicted to painkillers, but that's a long term result of the murder of his family. He did go crazy after that.
Max Payne, the best father in gaming history.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2009)

Link, 'nuff said. Don't worry about burglars, he'll shank them! Don't worry about Zelda cheating on him, he'll rescue her. Don't take the school bus to school, take Epona! Don't play the tuba in band, play the Ocarina!

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH BOOOOOOOOIIIIIIII!!!!! Link > other digital fathers.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice to see a competition that actually gives temper's a chance...
no, really...

Whoa... this site looks pretty awesome, I'm suprised I didn't find them before...

Personally, I think that Red Ringo of the Boktai series is an awesome father figure...
I mean,before boktai 1, his son's were going vampire/immortal hunting with him, after he got captured both sons got awesome guns, then when he was forced to kill one of them, he surrendered his body to darkness and physicly tried to stop himself killing anyone (blame the Black Dain!)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 18, 2009)

Best father would be *Goku*.





Imagine your dad being the worlds strongest man! Not only that, he is a HERO! He can fly. He can teach you how to fight... not only for fun, but how to fight to protect the ones you love.
He is the most innocent dad ever.
It would be fun fighting with your dad, where you could learn 1 or 2 things.
PROTECT THE WORLD!


----------



## rashef (Jun 18, 2009)

My vote is for ... Harvest Moon character. (however you name him).
Why?: Caring, works hard and would provide good values for his child... i think. ;]


----------



## Marv (Jun 18, 2009)

Conker from Conker's Bad Fur Day (and Live & Reloaded). He'll drink a beer with his kids, show boobies of big flower when nessecary, talk with Gregg the Grim Ripper if someone get hurt and die, dispose of the great mighty poo when needed and let kids to shoot some zombie-squirrels just for fun.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 18, 2009)

My entry would be Marcus Fenix. Imagine getting a Lancer assault rifle for your birthday, you never would have to worry about bullies ever again.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 18, 2009)

nice competition.
my father figure?
it has to be sonic.
when i was little, i always looked up to sonic. i played everygame he appeared in back then and now. i like his spikey hair and bright blue colour. which is my favourite colour.
i mostly like him because of his speed. i always did think of the speed he can produce when i get ready to race on track in primary school.
now i like playing football/soccer, and i play on the wing, where speed can be a decisive attribute in beating defenders.
it started with sonic and always will be. he's fearless, brave, and fast. im gonna put blue stripes and spike my hair up for the school prom after typing this.
but i dont run like him. or... roll up into a ball (only when im peeing myself scared lol)
hope you like reading it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

My father figure would be Leisure Suit Larry.


It would be awesome, he could hook me up with his girlfriends daughters and share his porn collection with me!


----------



## Escape (Jun 18, 2009)

hmm... I wouldn't mind entering the competition myself but guess I can't xD.
my fault for not posting enough hahaha... 
great idea for not letting newcomers to compete, should do that to all the contests you will be  having.
anyway, good luck to all who is entering


----------



## omarroms (Jun 18, 2009)

Mario & Luigi
Why because it doesn't matter how old you are they are taking their kids on an adventure. Teaching them to how to beat up the bad guys and save the world from evil monsters. Just look at the DS game Partners in Time were they team up with baby version of themselves. Even though they freakout when baby peach was crying they did try to cheer her up and learn a new move to save the day.


----------



## Jei (Jun 18, 2009)

The video game character that would make the best father figure is *Hershel Layton* from the Professor Layton series:






Because he is, firstly of all the reasons, a gentleman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He already takes care of a child (Luke). He can fit information about a lot of things on his trunk. He is very cool-looking and, if Layton would be my father, I'd sure like to be like him when I "grew up". 



Spoiler



He can wear a tophat while gliding from the top of a tower without leting it fall from his head. He can MAKE a friggin hang glider "out of the box" to escape from said tower. He have fencing skills, so he can duel with any rival and protect the ones he cares for. He can actually aim and fire with a weird-looking coin shotgun...


 As a father, Layton would teach to his children that "Thinking is the key to the success".
As his son/daughter, you'd get to live with him in an old-styled London and see all those pretty architectures everyday... and he'd ask you to solve mysteries together - you'd take part in all those murder mystery stories! And then at night he would tell you about his adventures around the world!
And last, but not least, Layton is very smart, he can solve puzzles without clues, he could... help any son do their homework while storytelling a puzzle, thus making homework very fun to "solve" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for all those reasons, it would be awesome to have a father like Layton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The reason why my answer is marked for spoilers is because I mention some of the key events for the games in the series. I hope this isn't unconvenient for the judges of the contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 18, 2009)

My opinion: The best father figure in video games is BIGU BOSSU! OR Big Boss. I mean who wouldn't want to be this man's clone. He is just that bad ass. Sure he's the villain in the first two original Metal Gears but did you see him in Metal Gear Solid 3? Also he's got a friggin' eyepatch. He's definately a pirate like us.





P.S. Solid Snake - Big Boss' clone is also just as badass.


----------



## Law (Jun 18, 2009)

Mask de Smith from Killer7, why? Because he's the ultimate badass. He fires missiles out of his chest and has dual instant reload grenade launchers, not only that but he can charge his grenades so when they explode THEY CREATE BLACK HOLES. By the end of the game he'll also have two capes. Why? Because one cape cannot contain the extreme-ness that is Mask de Smith. An ex-lucha libre doing nothing but taking names and kicking ass. He'd be a great father because not only would his kids respect him out of fear, but he would also blow up anybody hassling his kids to hell by firing rockets out of his endgame-gundamesque body.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> My father figure would be Leisure Suit Larry.
> 
> 
> It would be awesome, he could hook me up with his girlfriends daughters and share his porn collection with me!
> ...


I kinda came up with this (I also invented gaming under my stage name "Ralph Baer"), the original idea was from the sponsors themselves.  They wanted some sob stories about peoples father/guardian experiance.

Now bow down to me...with mouths open.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 18, 2009)

Professor Layton, you can tell he would be a great father figure seeing as how that little prodigy of his doesnt act up at all. nice kids, they obey, i wonder what he does to em.
Aww man, someone already said him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess ill just digress.

Professor laytons a gentleman (seeing as how he answers all those puzzles rather than just solving the case and getting the freakin outta there) you know what he likes (seeing as how he places his bedroom.) and he gives you a bunch of puzzles to solve! that helps you think, rather than most fathers leaving them alone after age 10. Probably good to help you with homework thats puzzling (Get it? puzzling. . he solves puzzles. . . yeah!), imagine being stuck on a math problem, he could probably help seeing as how i had to use most of his hints to solve some of the triangle riddles. he also must be good with electronics (or decent) seeing as how he remade that robot dog, which works, and barks. and on top of all that, you travel everywhere! regardless of how strange the town is. it must be fun to be with layton all the time.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 18, 2009)

I would enter but I'm afraid these prizes are useless to me. Good luck to everyone else.

Also, I love the entry rules, we need to do more of our contests like this.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2009)

More detail to why a certain character will make a great father figure will help you.  Perhaps you could imagine an scenario too as an example.


----------



## Pendor (Jun 18, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem because he's the biggest bad ass nazi killer ever.....he'd beat the shit out of anyone who disrespected his children.



Seconded.

That was pretty much what I was about to say.


----------



## ddp127 (Jun 18, 2009)

the best father would be Giovanni of course:





when you need some new pokemon, he just steals some for you, when you need a job, you can work for team rocket, and when you are angry, you are allowed to swear at james, jessica and meoth


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 18, 2009)

Definitely Niko Bellic from GTA 4. If you're short on cash, don't worry, beat up some hookers! On the run from some cops, don't worry, get your dad to drive out of their range and you're free! Want to swim? Well, to bad for you.

Also, thanks for making the new rule!


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 18, 2009)

rashef said:
			
		

> My vote is for ... Harvest Moon character. (however you name him).
> Why?: Caring, works hard and would provide good values for his child... i think. ;]


I agree besides he already has tons of experience from raising children from all of his games.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, If I had to choose it'd be Sam Fisher. For a number of reasons, 
First off he's very protective, he could kick anyone's ass if he had the mind too. For example, Let's say someone robbed you, Well since Sam's your father that robber better sleep with his lights on at night. 

You could ask him to arrange your birthday at a secret location. Plus think of the presents you'd get!, Who doesn't want a pair of his amazing goggles?!.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He'd be a cool dad to hang out with He's extremely athletic, So he could keep up if you played sports. 

He'd be the BEST Hide-n-Seek player ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus he's a secret agent. Im sure he brings home a nice paycheck. The only downside would be that he goes away often, but at least he'd call to check in on you.

Overall he's be my top choice for video game dad.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jun 18, 2009)

The best father from a video game would be Flint from Mother (3).
He always tries to rescue his wife and children, even if he could be killed by a dinosaur. He's a really brave father and knows that a nice community around his children will make his children understand the world around them better, he's seriously the best father I can imagine.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the best father is...

You! the main character from Harvest Moon (any of them, except Rune Factory 2, when you just randomly up and leave your family and you play as your kid, watta dick). By the time you get married and have a kid, youre ballin rich, have a super big ass house, a sweet farm with a ton of room to play in, and a hot ass wife. What a damn good provider and hard worker, I'm surprised there isn't a fathers day holiday in any of the games thus far.

crap, someone already said that.....man....


----------



## Alexrose (Jun 18, 2009)

John Vattic.

http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/5943/...ic4jb_large.jpg

(Main character from Second Sight).

Now; he might look like a maniac there but that's only because they've been experimenting on him. However, throughout Second Sight, John Vattic shows a lot of intelligence and moral fibre. Also, throughout the game he saves and protects the children from their adult oppressors. But obviously the most prominent thing about him are his special abilities. The ability to charm anyone to his will, become invisible, telekenesis, psiwaves and spyblasts, healing, projection and possession.

These skills could be easily utilised. You know how it is, you're on a camping trip and your child falls down a ravine; the classic scenario. Now, usually you'd have to go to the trouble of going ALL the way down, hiding the body and fleeing the country, but not John Vattic; he can simply cause his child to hover back onto the cliff. Side effects may contain choking, but hey, that's what HEALING'S for, right?

And there's no tantrums from this kid, he can just charm him, or if that doesn't work, go and possess him to go and diss an older kid, then leave the body. That'll be a nice life lesson.

And in the event that something bad actually does happen, like a mugger attacking his child, well, a quick psiwave will put him out of his misery.

Now, Vattic's child will obviously be intelligent, and he'll inherit this, and thus also inherit the terrible-at-sport gene. However, thanks to the psiblast, the other children at sports day will be falling over surprisingly much during the sack race.

And if the child runs away or sneaks out, or is suspected of doing drugs or something, rather than the modern attempt at tracking them by tracking their mobile, why not just follow round as a ghostly projection? Plus, he can be as lazy as he likes with his telekenesis. Kid's misbehaving. Whoah, that PC power button went down on its own O_O. What a bizarre occurance.

Of course; the best thing is something discussed before. Inheritance. The child inherits the abilities himself! So, he can do all sorts. Bully being a twat? Simple, possess him and go assault the headmaster. Likes a girl? Charm for the win. Getting attacked by a bunch of chavs? Psiblast will teach them.

There's no limit to the awesomeness that parent and child duo would experience; and the father would be able to teach the son something he actually CARES about. PSYCHIC POWERS. Who WOULDN'T want their father to bond with them if he's teaching you how to throw your neighbour's car onto a house?



Failing that, Ness's dad in Earthbound is a great role model. Earns a crapload, buys his son's love, avoids his psychotic wife and probably sleeps with the hot secretary.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd have to say the best father is Toadsworth.

Even though he's the Chancellor or something, when Princess Peach is in trouble, he knows who to get to help out Princess Peach. Heck, Toadsworth might as well be her father (though the genealogy behind that gets confusing) as he seems to have the means to provide for a princess. (and therefore a family) He can always get people to do things, and he seems to always know the best source of help. (After all, in SuperStar Saga, Mario and Luigi work as the plumbers, and they save the Princess--at the same time. (Cheap rates! Boo-yah! That's being a thrifty! A father-like quality! Two-for-one deal!)

And though I don't want to bash the Harvest Moon character, (Harvest Moon games are great!) the Chancellor has a CASTLE. The Harvest Moon guy starts with a little shack, and runs a farm to earn a living--and there's always that inevitable "oh crap I'm out of money" scenario. The Mushroom Kingdom has always been a whole friggin kingdom, and I think its important for a father to have socio-economic stability.

Though he may not be a father--he does a decent enough job as a stand-in father for Peach.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe Dr. Light from Rockman Classic is the best father. I believe so because not only is he a sort of father figure to Rockman but he also takes defeated Robot Masters under his wing and repairs them. He helps Rockman out by giving him gear which he uses on his quest to defeat Dr. Wily. Not only has he helped Rockman, but he has helped X even though he has died by supplying him upgrades to help him on his quest as well.. That's why I believe he is the best father.


----------



## ExDee (Jun 18, 2009)

Zack Fair from crisis core. He saved Cloud + gave his life for him. How sweet


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 18, 2009)

Any pokemon protagonist. Only a few years older.

They show responcibility, ambition, dedication and lots and lots of...LUV!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As a Father they'd show their child the in's and outs of taking care of their selves, being curtious, respectful and totally cool with poses and what not.


----------



## cracker (Jun 18, 2009)

Dr. Kawashima from Brain Age because he always is encouraging even though you may be legally retarded. (Yeah I know he's a real guy but he's pixelated too!)


----------



## X D D X (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd have to say Pac-man. The idea of him being a father would be hilarious.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ness (yes I know he is a kid)

How cool would it be to have a dad who can do yo-yo tricks, shoot fire out of his hands and generate electricity that can be controlled with his mind? Not to mention the slick red hat, his friends can be picked up and tossed at bullies and they won't get hurt. Sure he has a squeaky voice now, but as an adult he would sound like the kind of guy you wouldn't want to mess around with, plus a yo-yo to the head could either kill you or put you in a coma from a fully grown man, try explaining to the doctors what happened when you got dragged into the ER with 1st degree burns, your hair sticking up off your head permanently and a yo-yo mark on your forehead.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, serious competition (damn...lol). its only getting started too. good luck people with your stories.


----------



## Quanno (Jun 18, 2009)

Kraden, from Golden Sun





He would teach his kids how to learn Psynergy, and then talks about stars and stuff. Besides, he's just awesome;

Kraden: "Felix, do you think this cave was designed to test one's control of Psynergy?" 
Poi: (If Felix says no) "You are quite mistaken... You should listen to the old man. He speaks wisely." 
Kraden: "Tha--HEY! Who are you calling an old man? You're no schoolboy yourself!"


----------



## leinad (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a question (I hope this is the right therad... "Discuss" also links here):
What happens when the same Character was choosen multiple times ?

(Just wondering because p1ngpong got somewhat the same like me :/ )


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a question too is the person allowed to be a father already or does it have to be someone that 'would be' a great father?


----------



## Smack (Jun 18, 2009)

Tellah on the graphic!?  That guy was an emotional loose cannon likely to verbally abuse you by calling you "Spoony" and then threaten to burn the house down with Meteor just cause you didn't clean your room.  No thanks...

I am gonna have to go with The Great Deku Tree.  Stoic, absolute, and he would also make for an excellent tree fort!


----------



## nutella (Jun 18, 2009)

X D D X said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Pac-man. The idea of him being a father would be hilarious.


this. personally, id like a father who encouraged me to eat drugs for a living


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2009)

Smack said:
			
		

> Tellah on the graphic!?  That guy was an emotional loose cannon likely to verbally abuse you by calling you "Spoony" and then threaten to burn the house down with Meteor just cause you didn't clean your room.  No thanks...


The ironing is delicious!

Some good entries so far


----------



## superrob (Jun 18, 2009)

Travis Touchdown! Because hes amazing and such should your father be


----------



## ZeroGeass (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't want any of the Prizes But I really think it would be cool to have Ansem the Wise from Kh1 and Kh2 because he would teach you all kinds of stuff about hearts and the Keyblade ( you might even be able to harness the power and wield a Keyblade)


----------



## m3rox (Jun 18, 2009)

Mario.

Only thing wrong is that he'll likely end up facing child abuse charges (kids winding up with mysterious bruises in the shape of turtle shells, missing fingers/body parts due to bomb blasts, etc.).


----------



## Zaiga (Jun 18, 2009)

Solid Snake. He would be such a secretive father.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say Kratos from Tales of Symphonia !






He is rather cool and even thaught he does not show it he is really caring 
He seems like "I have no real interest in you" but when there are any problems at all he does even rist his Live for his son
Everyone who would have a father like Kratos would become very independable and would still be protected and such


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gordon Freeman


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 18, 2009)

Solid Snake.

Snake has had an array background which chronicles his experience with love and war. His children might live someday in a dreaded warzone. Think about how his children can live in an environment which is unsafe. Snake has all the abilities he can make by teaching them how to do self-defense and take action when necessary. Snake may not be a kung-fu artist, but he can sure trust his children to go out in the world with his unique skills in knocking people out temporarily and having his children safe from harm. 

Snake may handle guns, explosives, and rocket launchers, but that is in no way of reach for the children. Snake can teach his own kids that not to handle such dangerous weapons at such a young age. Who knows if they will find a gun or a knife and start playing with them and get seriously injured? Since Snake has the experience with all of that stuff, he makes sure all of the weapons will not be seen by his children. 

When Snake sends his children to school, he makes sure he gives them cellular devices beforehand to call Snake in case of an emergency. He also gives out a special notification to the principal there that they are allowed to have cardboard boxes hidden in their backpacks in case some bullies want to try and find them. Given Snake's excellent stealth techniques inside a cardboard box, the principal makes an exception and allows his children to bring their unique cardboard box to school. Whenever bullies try to hunt them down, they can sneak inside a cardboard box and find a safe place where no one can see and hurt them. It's very convienient and wise for Snake's children!

After school ends, Snake's children come home from school. Now if some cheap unfortunate losers try to hurt them in anyway, they can just call Snake and say "DADDY! DADDY! SOME LOSERS JUST TRIED TO GO AFTER ME! CAN YOU PLEASE COME OVER HERE AND KICK THEIR BUTT?". Certainly, Snake knows where his children are behind his back. With no second thought, he just comes out of his door, runs like mad, and sees the losers. As soon as the losers try to come after Snake's children....






This pops up over their heads. As soon as they see Snake, they try to go and hurt him. Snake quickly comes behind them and puts them in a  chokehold and pins them to the ground. He then takes his children home from there. Who knew such a great father can take care of your children like that?

As they become adults, the dangers of the outside world get even greater. They will have to start navigating cities, looking for jobs, and start becoming supportive of their own. They can not rely on their dad, Solid Snake, to do their dirty work for them. Snake teaches them the importance of hiding away from criminals and if necessary, teach them fighting lessons. This way, they can be safe in the outside world and not having to use weapons as their last option. As seen in MGS: Twin Snakes, Snake can do all sorts of amazing actions, like dodging a missle. What important affect can this have on their children? It's knowing the advanced techniques of being fast-paced and getting away from dangers as soon as possible.

Snake's children will eventually grow up and get married someday. His children wants to find the perfect match and Snake can help them out. As seen in MGS1, Snake has had a relationship with Meryl Silverburg. The important success that Snake would teach his children is not to go too fast with them, such as using cheap "pick-up" lines. Another important thing would be to develop a bond with them for a long time just like Snake had with Meryl. Always sticking close by with their match is the perfect thing to do and have them get married. 

In conclusion, Snake possesses a great deal of experience he received throughout his adventures and he will pass it on to his children so someday they can look up to their father and say "I have the greatest father ever, he has taught me such a great deal of experience that I can never forget". Whether he is in the battlefield or when he is at home, Snake will always remember his children and make sure they are well taken care of. Solid Snake is the perfect video game character to be the best father anyone could ever have.


----------



## darksnow (Jun 18, 2009)

phoenix wright would make the best father.
hes a lawyer so he could bust your ass out of jail.
he is also a nice and fatherly person, i.e. maya and that little girl whos mayas sister/cousin(forgot)


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2009)

darksnow said:
			
		

> phoenix wright would make the best father.
> hes a lawyer so he could bust your ass out of jail.
> he is also a nice and fatherly person, i.e. maya and that little girl whos mayas sister/cousin(forgot)
> 
> ...



Yes, the person can already have children.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Flint from Mother 3. Who wouldn't want a dad that dresses like a cowboy?


----------



## Law (Jun 18, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> snip



Big Boss had relations with Eva, not Solid Snake. Also none of Big Boss' clones can't reproduce, so they wouldn't be good fathers at all.


----------



## HBK (Jun 18, 2009)

Chuck Norris, obviously!





anddddddd....

Rick Astley, my pick, 'cos he never gives you up.


----------



## pitman (Jun 18, 2009)

Mario.
He'll come rescue you whenever something happens to you.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 18, 2009)

Why just settle for a regular, puny father, when you can have a real daddy, a Big Daddy!






Why Big Daddy? Well, who do you think keeps Rapture running smoothly? You know what they say "A man's home is his castle", and boy does Big Daddy defend it! But, even though Big Daddy's day is full of work, keeping those splicers in check, he still has time for his little girl!

And don't even think about keeping his little girl out past curfew, or else you'll feel the wrath of one angry father! You thought a baseball bat or shotgun was intimidating to a date? Try a hand drill!

All that, and he's a single parent!


----------



## heathdogg (Jun 19, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> If you are in the Newcomers group, your entry will NOT be accepted. You need to have a minimum of 100 posts to be in the Confirmed Members group *(or have had your account personally validated by a member of staff).*



So how would one go about getting his account validated? I have been lurking here almost everyday for 6 1/2 years now. I don't want to enter this contest, but was just wondering.


----------



## Law (Jun 19, 2009)

heathdogg said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM an admin like Shaunj66 or Costello.

Dunno if supervisors can do it, probably can.


----------



## Gamer (Jun 19, 2009)

*Torneko *_(from Dragon Quest)
_





Surely he's not handsome, he even looks old and fat, but I would say he's the best father. Why? Because everything he does, he does for his family.

For example, let's take a look at Dragon Quest IV. His dream is become the greatest merchant in world, because he wants his family to have a better house and a good live quality. With a lot of effort and with a great adventurer spirit, he eventually succeeds on his dream and buys a store in Endor, one of the most prominent kingdoms in the game's world. His family, always proud of him, moves to their new house and they help Torneko attending it.

Yeah, he later has to continue his adventure, but that's because he realizes he's one of the choosen heros. And again, I really think he's always thinking on his family, because he wants the world be in peace and enjoy live with them. After his adventure, he reunites again with his wife and son and, because the way he's welcomed, they surely love each other:





(_Dragon Quest IV DS_).

*In conclusion: *_Torneko is a man that always fight and work for his family, he doesn't care if he risks his life for them, and that's why he deserves to be a figure father._


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say Miles Edgeworth.  I was going to vote phoenix wright but rumors say he's a bit p3do.
Miles is the perfect prosecutor and maybe when he's a dad, the perfect one too.

Who doesnt want their kid to be cool like this




He also witnessed his dad being shot.  This will make him cherish his son more because he never experienced it himself, since his dad died when he was young.


----------



## Golds (Jun 19, 2009)

*Kefka!*






Who wouldn't want a father who had slaves who would do whatever he wanted? A huge castle that kept you warm at night? And probably any lady you would want anytime?
I mean every father has some type of vise: porn, womanizer, golf, football, conquering the world.  But those could be over looked.  I mean, on your 16th birthday you'd get a freaking airship, think about it.... a FREAKING AIRSHIP.  

Then he'd give me some espers that make me all powerful, you know after we stole them from some lazy town who are weak and don't know how to protect themselves.. stupid town...they asked for it....Or made your slaves dig them up, while we (dad and I) drank beer and sat on our lawn chairs, while some girls with big feathers fanned us and gave us back rubs.. "Dig faster, morons" we'd yell... "hahah".. what a great Dad!

I don't want a father who leaves the castle to save the world. That's the kind of father who never comes home. I want my father around, showing me how to make machines stronger, and 100 ways to kill a goody two shoes hero.  I could wake up in the morning and he would make me breakfast, then we'd go conquer some village and make them worship us, then we'd be home in time for dinner.  And a great dinner at that, or the chef's would die of course.

I would learn from as much as I could from Kefka, then when he gets too old, I'd probably kill him off and have a son of my own to teach.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have to say one of the Super Saiyans from DBZ (Goku/Vageta/Gohan/Trunks etc). Because based on the series they seem to have no limitations to what they can do. Back when the show first started they were weak and had no special powers in comparison to now when they are like a million times stronger, can instantly go anywhere in the universe and fuse together.





Haha Goku fighting Superman


----------



## Islay (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm 
I'm going to have to be cheeky and say
*God*, as I'm sure hes been in a few games
if not then Mr. Satan form DBZ lol.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2009)

bowser would make an awesome father alie

or it could be link cuz hes pretty cool


----------



## pnice (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to go with Professor Layton.  He would be a great dad and would always have his child learning something new.


----------



## hyperz69 (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww crud guess this is a contest I can't enter cause I am not at 100 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been around for a while, I just like lurking is all... the shadows are so friendly!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Boss (aka: Naked Snake, or John)





Besides his amazing military career, saving the world from nuclear devastation (and causing it as wel d: l), facing some of the most powerful and feared bosses ever created, general "badassery" emitting from him, an expert in CQC and firearms (he would pass his knowledge onto you, train you, /ect...), being able to treat his own wounds like he was a whole hospital rolled into one guy (with the help of para-media, break your arm on your bike, no problem, just snap it back in the socket and wrap a piece a piece of around it, I told you, youll shoot your eye out kid, now put this eye patch on), a survival expert and he will eat pretty much anything (dinner would be snake stew, with bat on a stick, followed by rat tail cake with a side raw fish ice cream  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
and who else would give his own son a CQC hug?


----------



## Akotan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm amazed to see no one chose him already... The best father for me is Link, from The Legend of Zelda.







Because he would do anything to accomplish any of my requests (well, being Link's son means he cares a lot on my childish needs). And always would rescue mother Zelda from perils!


----------



## Flameburst (Jun 19, 2009)

Neku, from TWEWY cuz he'll understand all the kid's problems about ignoring people and show them how to beat noise.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 19, 2009)

for a fatherly figure would be Cecil he was a wuss at first (just like many fathers that have doubt after losing there job). (play FF4 for more deitals) how ever during the game he grew some balls  and became a new man!! also i bet haveing a kid with Rosa is not easy... but there kid's name is  Ceodore which is a mix of both Cecil and Rosa which is cool.  Cecil would make anyone for a father figure proud. also Cecil had many friends and enemy's he always protect his friends and whooped some enemy butt... if they tried to hurt them... but... cecil is my chose for a fatherly figure. 






=cecil then






=cecil now

long live cecil as a father!!


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess I can give it a shot, lol. (Slightly bored right now)

For "fatherly" figures, I suppose, I can say Angeal Hewley





On the basis that he, already mentors Zack and is one of the main "fatherly" figures to him. He also has his priorities straight. Even if he's rather blunt or says things in such a way that may hurt, he says it out of concern. Yeah, he has all that "badassery" that is desired, but like he shows in the games he is more concerned about others and rarely uses his sword for fighting for himself, etc.


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mario would be my perfect dad, cause my uncle could be luigi (awesome funny guy), my step mother princess peach, my neighboord browser always drinking beer in his yard, with all their kids (8 if I'm not mistaken) runing and playing along (hits and kicks) my buddie mushroom always hanging out at home, and the best..........if I behave myself and wash'em before use.......to go out to the club ridding Yoshi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooohhh my gosh that would be awesome, "c'mon Yoshi....lick that dude..", yeah that would be my perfect enviroment, can you imagine always pizza, lasagna and italian food for dinner..?? that *IS* life..!!!


----------



## knl (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going with the Engineer from TF2.
Of the whole crew, he seems to be the one with his head in its correct place. His knowledge in machinery allows him to fix whatever he needs at the time, and would be helpful for his kid. Not to mention, the machines he can BUILD would really be useful for defending or supporting a child; sentries to keep him safe when he has to go out, dispensers to keep his kid fed/healthy and teleporters so that he can come meet his kid at a blink of an eye in case something happens.
Definitely seems like a good fatherly figure.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Can I say Zakk Wylde? He has an appearance as a playable rocker in GH: WT..... His a cool father to have, really. Rocks so hard.

I really have nothing to write. I'm very happy with my dad now.

Edit:

How about *Latov from Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates*?






He is an awesome dad. And I was touched by his undying and extreme care for Yuri and Chelinka in the story.

He does all he can to protect his children, no matter what the cost. He lies that their mother died when giving birth to them when in fact she was taken away. That was to protect their taintless, innocent heart from knowing the cruel reality and the evil around them. Sometimes, not knowing is bliss.

He even went to the lengths to give up his life to save his children from Chaspel's attacks and protect Chelinka from being took away, when he could obviously destroy Chaspel. Instead he shielded them from Chaspel's attacks . And dies protecting. It was hell touching, and he showed true selfless fatherly love, no doubt. 

And there was this magically optimistic lesson that he thought to his chldren, which is motivation to me too. 
_If you believe it is impossible, it will be impossible, but if you believe it's possible the world will open up it's possibilities to you_

His fatherly character is more important than having assault weapons, screwing over demons for a hobby, having monsters for breakfast or whatever "cool" stuff. That makes me feel he is an amazing fatherly figure. But if there really is a need for "cool dad", he was a commander of the royal guard and is a highly skilled swordsman. That said, him giving up his glory to protect his children, this is how much a great dad he is.

He is the character I think is the best fatherly figure.


----------



## becker2384 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mario!  Freakin A!  

Who doesn't want a Dad that Eats shrooms and pizza all day long?

not to mention he's a plumber.  you know they get paid!


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 19, 2009)

good ideas.   hope the father can happy in the feature.


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 19, 2009)

good ideas.   hope the father can happy in the feature.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 19, 2009)

This big man right here would make the best dad.

Honestly, who doesn't love plumbers. Every plumber I know is awesome, my brothers friend, his uncle, and his father are all plumbers and they are the coolest people ever. They rarely ever get mad and they seem to love their job no matter how disgusting it is. 
Mario is full of love too, if he has saved Princess Peach about 1000 times he obviously loves her to a certain extent that he would go save her so many times. Doing this means that he is probably a very loveable man and therefore will love his kids the same.
And to put the icing on the cake, he's Italian. Who doesn't want an Italian father? They are awesome, they make the best fathers lol, they are usually big, jolly, and are just straight up awesome.

That is why Mario would make the best father figure.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 19, 2009)

Blastoise would make the best father as seen from this image.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 19, 2009)

Come on the best father has to be Luigi, he's like the funniest guy in the world!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 19, 2009)

This guy.

Sipping tea, rides massive robots, diciplines the kids with a robot battle, able to destroy anything with a cup of tea.

What more can a guy ask for? Oh, and he can turn young by wearing a hat.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 19, 2009)

mario and luigi promote drug use....


----------



## Crass (Jun 19, 2009)

Michael Jackson. He already is a great father figure.

And yes, he has his own video game, look it up.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know...I would say Sonic but he will make a father when it comes to having fun but when it comes to responsibility he will think you can breeze through them. At least teaching a child about second chances can cause him/her to feel optimistic after being turn down for the first time.


----------



## cupajoe (Jun 19, 2009)

The answer to "Which Video Game Character Would Make the Best Father" is rather simple. Is your father a combination of spy, special operations agent, and mercenary? No. Is your dad awesome? No. Parenting would be an easy mission for Snake because it's a small task compared to what else he has to deal with. When he isn't at home (being the best father ever) he is disarming bipedal weapons that have the potential to destroy the world. You may be thinking to yourself, "Just because he can stop world destruction doesn't mean he can take care of a kid." You're thinking like an idiot. Snake has _practice._ If you've ever played a game with Solid Snake in it, you instantly know he's a ladies man. He hits on everyone, from the nurse to the weapons specialist. Let's just say he completes a lot of sneaking missions with the ladies, and he doesn't just go into boxes if-ya-know-what-I'm-sayin'. So Snake inadvertently has many children. With that many kids he can get the training of kid care mastered. So, you might be thinking to yourself again, "If he's always on 'sneaking missions' how can he be around to watch the kid." You are thinking like an idiot. Again. He has a codec and a full team of Government employees watching his kids at all times. If he needs to talk to his children, all that he needs to do is call their codec and they can effectively relay top secret information. If you don't think that Snake is the best father ever, then you're probably wrong.


----------



## twit21 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had to really think about this one a lot before I could submit my own entry...it's a tough question!  If I could choose a video game character to be my father figure, it would be *Cyan Garamonde* from Final Fantasy VI:






Every time I've played through that game, I've been touched anew by how devastated this man was by the loss of his family through means that even a strong warrior like him could not anticipate or defeat.  The way it was written, you could tell that he loved his wife and son very much, and his grief over their loss ultimately shattered his subconscious so badly that his friends had to intervene and piece him back together.  With that much love, and the discipline of a samurai, I think Cyan's son would have grown to be a strong, self-confident, and independent man that would have been able to forge his own path through the chaos that the game's World of Ruin would have imposed upon his life.

Raising children to be strong, independent, and self-confident adults while trying to protect them from the more dangerous hazards the world has to offer until they are mature enough to protect themselves...is this not truly a father's job?

Please accept *Cyan Garamonde* as my entry.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 19, 2009)

Link (from LoZ)





i mean, he exist in two parallel worlds!!!(maybeidkdunaskme)

also if you have the trifoce blood in you, you may have to eventually rescue your own Zelda and defeat your own Ganondorf..

that would be fucking awesome..exploring caves, forest and dungeons,slashing everything with your sword, using lots of different weapons..and its not a video game..

hmmm also, if in case you run out of money, your father will jus hack and slash some grass and tress, break some pot and then ..PROFIT

-----------------------
that was the fantasy side of the story...

"real" side:

well, for starters, nobody will dare mess around with the one who defeated the king of evil and darkness right? so yo'll be protected at home..

He has lots of skills that he will eventually pass on to you, so you'll have more bonding time with him..like a hell lot..(sailing a boat, horseback,archery,swordsmanship,wrestling,and also driving? a train)
--------
thats my entry i hope i win, ktnxbye


----------



## DAZA (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have to say darth vader, without a doubt, being part of the video game cross over his whole life is reflected in movie and the same in video games, so the storyline is constant, he may have done some bad things in his time, killed the odd person here and there, destroyed galaxies and races, but he made up for it in the end!! go darth daddy! 







i mean come on, who wouldnt want him as a daddy figure??? you would never get picked on and anything taken from you!


----------



## supermodchips (Jun 19, 2009)

I would definately choose Kraden from Golden Sun.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 19, 2009)

Definatly  Maxwell from scribblenauts!! I mean who wouldn't want him as a dad! He could summon ANYTHING for you! i mean say  you needed a car, he would spawn you a fighterjet just for the hell of it! I mean he can litterly do anything!  Maxwell is the the best dad just because he can summon and use anything, so your life is covered. Say you died in a car accident, he could proberly revive you with a screw driver thats somehow blessed by god or something. Or say that some person is bullying you at school, your dad, maxwell could summon death to deal with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another scenario is that say you needed a prom date, your dad, maxwell could summon a hooker for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Fine no hooker, but he could summon a love potion so you could make your crush love you


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Definatly  Maxwell from scribblenauts!! I mean who wouldn't want him as a dad! He could summon ANYTHING for you! i mean say  you needed a car, he would spawn you a fighterjet just for the hell of it! I mean he can litterly do anything!  Maxwell is the the best dad just because he can summon and use anything, so your life is covered. Say you died in a car accident, he could proberly revive you with a screw driver thats somehow blessed by god or something. Or say that some person is bullying you at school, your dad, maxwell could summon death to deal with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can only write child-friendly words, so no hooker


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm... I don't have many posts at all, but I've been a lurker here at GBAtemp for quite a while. It's fine if my entry is not counted, but I'd like to nominate a character anyway:






*Captain Dyne, from Skies of Arcadia*

"Cool and self-possessed captain of the "Albatross." He is also the head of the Blue Rogues, who makes the Pirate Isle as his base, and is also Vyse's father. He is trusted by his crew, as he also takes the role as the mayor of the island."

Obviously, Dyne makes for a great father because he already is one in the game he's in, and he plays the role of a strong, supportive father there. Dyne raised his son Vyse to be a great Air Pirate like himself, and taught him what it means to be a true leader. For me, when I think of a father figure from video games, Captain Dyne is the first character which comes to mind!


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Lord Hammet, from Golden Sun*
Lord Hammet is a wealthy merchant who raised Ivan when he was a child. When Sol Sanctum erupted, he fled from Vault, only to find a broken bridge. He had no choice but to head north to Lunpa, where he gets kidnapped by Dodonpa.

Lord Hammet is not Ivan's biological father but i think he would be an awesome dad
firstly because he was a leader of a town and he would be a good, wealthy, knowledgeable person with good connections and could probably help out Ivan with his abilities 

second because he is from golden sun! and that is just pure awesomeness!!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd definitely say the Apollo Justice, Pheonix Wright. He takes care of Trucy but is a great father figure and I guess supportive.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd have to say GOKU! im preety sure some one has said him already but that would bee soo awesome! your father being goku! likee if the son was getting picked on by some bully then BAM! goku comes and beats the living pulp outta th kid then be like spirit bomb on his house! xD who needs driving to school when you can be flying! Pluuss  if goku was your father you can also have the traits of being a SUPER SAIYAN!! bwuahahaa! but hten again he alwayss dies lol but hes still buff >






ROOAR xD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers! what a fun competition haha


----------



## kristymb (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice competition. I too think it is awesome that you are rewarding the True members!  I will get there some day. I am a big fan of the site,  just not a big poster. Good luck to you all.


----------



## ninjyas (Jun 19, 2009)

Solid Snake! On the kids 15th birthday there wouldn't be no asking for a moped or anything like that! He'd get a knife and thrown out in the jungle, if the kid dies he'd just get a new and tell him what an idiot the first one was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's how you make men out of boys, lol.

Edit: Aww, seems I am not eligible for the competition ;_;


----------



## teapea (Jun 19, 2009)

Dry Bones

'Nuff said - although it's probably a bit too descriptive especially as I'm older and my dad has been buried for a few years...


----------



## imz (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say Master Chief






When I first heard that Microsoft was going to make a games console, I never really thought much of it. I thought they'd make it too similar to windows and it wouldn't be able to compete with Sony. I never thought I'd choose an Xbox over a PS2 but I did, Halo: Combat evolved was the first game I played on my xbox and one of the reasons why I'm so into first person shooters today (I never really was much of a fan before that). Also, he's really badass so who wouldn't want a father figure like that, also they never reveal his face so I suppose that's so that people can put whoever they want behind the helmet.

He's not a father figure in the sense that I'd want him to be my dad, but I suppose he's the reason that a lot of people turned to microsoft as a games console alternative and certainly introduced me to it, so all I can say is Happy Fathers Day Spartan 117!


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 19, 2009)

^^what if masters chiefs son came out like black O.o or asian? xD wouldn't see that comming lol not being racist or anything lol it would be funny though^^


----------



## hencthurk (Jun 19, 2009)

I want one


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 19, 2009)

*King of All Cosmos*, from Katamari.

because he is the king of all cosmos, he can get away with wearing tights.

And he also speaks a special brand of gibberish. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 19, 2009)

I know theres already a Goku, but Im gonna have to go with him.. As soon as I saw the title, I knew I would want Goku as my father..

Goku is just plain awesome.. Hes so nice, friendly, generous and is always there to lend a hand. Having Goku around, you wouldnt have to fear anyone. Not just because of his super strength, but because he is so courageous, gentle and even in a tough situation has a great sense of humour. 

Having Goku as my dad would be really, really cool.. Having that watchful eye on you all the time would be great.. Spending so much time training with him would be the best along with the fact that you could fight alongside him in battle.

Turning super saiyan is just an added bonus, and having incredible strength is just the icing on the cake. But thats not the reason why I would want him as my father..

As I said above, all of these traits are the best and would make a great fatherly figure: handsome, gentle, polite, courageous, strong and, uhh I dont know.. I cant describe it..

Having someone so friendly around me would influence me greatly.. I can imagine how much time I would spend with him, training and just having fun..

Just imagine a enormously strong opponent appears from nowhere.. No-one can beat him so you and Goku go into the hyperbolic time chamber for 2 years.. How much fun would you have? Well I can tell you, it would be plain awesome.. Training, talking, playing and just having so much fun with him would be great. I must say Goku would be the best father to have.. He is the kindest father I can think of.. 






The best father figure to have around would be Goku, the friendly super saiyan..


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Jun 19, 2009)

I may not have 100 posts but i'd like to participate. I'm a member since long (Nov 2005) but not posting much, as I use the search button a lot to solve my problems. I hope to not be pushed out of this contest

The best father for me would be Pey'j from Beyond good and Evil.

Why ? He cares about everyone, and about human rights : He's the headmaster of the revolution of Hyllis and tends an orphenage with Jade. And finaly he can kick your ass wih it's fart boots and his Claw Hammer !


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I would choose... Pikachu... He would be like all cute and Pika Pika to his children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The picture shows a mother Pikachu but doesn't matter...
Well Pika's strong, kind, friendly, brave and cute... That's all


----------



## 1337Nemo (Jun 19, 2009)

Banjo (from Banjo Kazooie).

He can take care of Kazooie and carry her around all the time.. he would be a awesome father with a little baby in a front-bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course he can't do any more games, but Nuts and Bolts wasnt that good


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2009)

Dr. Thomas Light
(or Right if you're from Japan)​from the MegaMan/RockMan Series



He's a loving and caring father to Megaman and Roll, his robotic "children". He also has got an awesome beard, and we all know that an awesome father needs an awesome beard.
Also, he can give you a MegaBuster! And what's better for a son than blasting bullies with high energy plasma bullets? No more bullism thanks to Dr. Light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily thanks to MegaMan 9 he's long from getting forgotten, and in MegaMan X he's more awesomer than ever following his child in the future thanks to sentient capsules and making him awesome birthday presents like dashing upgrade shoes! 
Dr. Light never lets you down and follows you thru your entire (probably eternal, since you'd be robotic) life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never get bored with Dr. Light, fighting the Evil Dr. Wily all the day, and always winning! 

You know Dr. Light is your choice... *GET YOUR DR. LIGHT TODAY!*


----------



## redact (Jun 19, 2009)

i think the best father would be Goku

-he has no evil intensions



-he has excelent family values and the kids lhave lots of fun spending time with him



-he would never cheat on chi-chi meaning no divorce or family dysfunctionality in the child's life



-he enjoys life



-due to him being able to be revived via the dragon balls, the kids need not feel heart ache and greif when he dies



-he teaches the children discipline and respect through martial arts



-he teaches his kids to dress 1337 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








and last but not least, his life story kept me entertained and was the first manga i ever read


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jun 19, 2009)

Michael Jackson from Moonwalker, because we all know he would be the perfect father because he would never abuse children, oh wait...nvm.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 19, 2009)

Alex Mercer, from Prototype, would make an excellent father.

When I was young, kids in school were bullying me. Of course, my real father would told them to stop, but Alex Mercer would have been more effective: those bullies would have understood that what they were doing was wrong with the hand-spear of my father through their stomach! And no more bus riding to go to school; daddy would put me on his back and run all the way on buildings roofs.

Life could become a little agitated, with the army trying to kill my father, but he could always absorb a rich, quiet man and steal his identity so we could live in peace until daddy starts killing everybody again (he just LOVES to do that!).


In short, having Alex Mercer is my father would make up for a bloody fun Father's Day!




(Sorry if there are some mistakes, english is not my first langage and I think I got mixed up in the verb tenses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey ! nice to see a competition again.
Hmm .... let me think ...
Well ! for me, the best father is HOMER SIMPSON !






Why ?

Look at this awesome sofa !






Ok. It's perhaps also because of that ?







And have a dad like him, so brave and glorious ?



Yeah ! It's the one ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ps : The real reason is because i love chocolat and donuts


----------



## omgmog (Jun 19, 2009)

Flint from Mother 3.

The perfect father figure because having lost one son and his wife, he could do with some more family.

He's a good guy too, having saved the kid (aptly named 'Fuel') from a burning house.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 19, 2009)

*SOLID SNAKE YAYYY*




Sure he might be gone all the time on top secret missions and probably die from advance aging before my 10th birthday but id get to keep his stun knife, pistol and octo camo BOOO YEAH so then i could go invisible and pistol whip the sh*t out of other kids at school


----------



## michelkok1 (Jun 19, 2009)

mario


----------



## mrelk2 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Vote for Best Father is BATMAN


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2009)

*YOU NEED 100 POSTS BEFORE YOU CAN ENTER*


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Jun 19, 2009)

How about Phoenix Wright--he'd know the laws so he could bail me out of trouble...possibly lol

edit: doh I thought I would have had more than 100 lol--I guess disregard this then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should post more


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2009)

Best father would be Sephiroth from FFVII. Just cause he has a massive sword.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd say captain falcon because he is a man of honor. And he''ll have a carpool faster than all the other parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(just made the cut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Perseid (Jun 19, 2009)

So many people say Mario and I'm a little disappointed, so I'm going to show Bowser some love. Yes, Bowser. If Bowser were your dad he could teach you how to breathe fire. Wouldn't you like to breathe fire? You could roast all those mushrooms instead of eating them raw. Bowser would also keep you well protected. Sure, the occasional star spirit might drop by to say hi, but nobody else is going to come to molest you. I mean, even if that Mario guy did manage to get to your room you'd suddenly be in another castle anyway, so it's all good.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 20, 2009)

My vote goes to Kefka for the best bad ass dad in the world.  seriously...






He's probably the craziest dude in the video game industry.

Oh yeah, he would also kick the fuck out of Sephiroth and get rid of Duke nukem  forever!

Uwa Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## shred6waves (Jun 20, 2009)

captain olimar would be pretty awesome even though hes kinda ugly..... youd have so many friends (pikmin) to play with!


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 20, 2009)

That... thing from Rhythm Heaven.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 20, 2009)

What if the character is a father already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the best video game character to be a father would be Mario. Yeah I'm awfully uncreative but why not Mario? Bowser has Bowser Jr and seven other children so why shouldn't Mario get a single son to become continue his legacy? Mario would be a great father to him by training him in combat against evil and the bad guys with his expertise he's earned over the years.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say it would have to be Godot.

When he's in court, he's a badass.
When he's investigating, he's a badass.

He wears a visor. Who doesn't want a myterious father? And it's a badass visor.
Who wouldn't want a badass for a father? Heck, I wanna be badass when I grow up.
He also seems like he'd be one of those fathers who would have a beef with the next door neighbouring father and be badass then too.

He killed an old woman who's body channelled an evil spirit. That's pretty badass.
He did it to protect the sister of the woman he loved.

He freakin came out of a coma because he was poisoned. Heck, I want to come out of a coma and say I've been to hell and back.
He drinks 17 freakin' cups of coffee each trial. Heck, I wanna drink 17 cups of coffee a day, but that will kill me. He can do it cause he's badass.
He's a chivalrous guy. I'm pretty chivalrous myself, but he's a badass too.
He realized his mistake in the end, and took the consequences, badassly.

Of course, these are just my opinions on Godot as a fatherly figure.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm personally between Pkmn Trainer Red (when he grows up) as he's visited the whole world and had a cool journey, he seems like the kind of dad that would inspire you to great things, but might still be just 'cool'.

Luigi - He's cool as shit.


----------



## lithium210 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd have to say that the perfect video game dad would have to be.. PITFALL HARRY!! I remember when my dad first joined me back in the day to play games on my super nintendo which included Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure and he really loved it. It involved Harry Jr. who was trying to rescue his dad which was unchanged and looked like its atari 2600 character!  What a great way to bring back old memories and pop in the cartridge in the super nes for fathers day..


----------



## oliebol (Jun 20, 2009)

I´d have to say Mr. Resetti! He´s strict and has tough rules, but behind that wall of sarcasm and yelling , there is a sweet, caring little fella who would be the best dad ever. His rules will make sure that you´re not going to be a thief, a terrorist or a drug addict. Yep ,he´s the ultimate fatherfigure, I guess.


----------



## mariobros1 (Jun 20, 2009)

toadsworth


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

This is only open to members with 100 posts and above


----------



## Teelow (Jun 20, 2009)

The Best Father Figure would Be Isshin Kurosaki


He cares for his Daughters unconditionally, He loves his children above anything esle




And if harm ever comes there way his Soul Reaper Powers Can Protect Them From Any Harm...
He's Playful, and tries to maintain his children smiles.




He opens heart to Strangers and taken them into his care.


Clearly Isshin wins Father of The Year ^^ 






Yes Isshin was in a GAME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >:3

also this was my second choice- CUZ some1 took my first choice -Barret From FF7


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> What if the character is a father already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 20, 2009)

Well Solid Snake off course, he would rock as a father!


----------



## T-hug (Jun 20, 2009)

I choose Auron from FFX.
He kind of acts like a Father to Tidus throughout the game, and is one of the coolest video game characters ever.


----------



## Golin (Jun 20, 2009)

Kefka because he would teach you all you know about growing up... as well as other things.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 20, 2009)

My pick for video game father is everyone's favorite Master Chief from the Halo series.  He is a man of very few words throughout the actual gameplay unlike some other characters which always have to be making noises and saying catchphrases (just imagine how irritating and embarrassing this would be for any kid).  Master Chief is just an ordinary guy getting things done with the tools at his disposal just like many dads out there.


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 20, 2009)

This is fun.

I'll choose Darth Vader.
You could count on him to literally go through the dark side and back just for you.


----------



## NightKry (Jun 20, 2009)

Albert Wesker.

World domination is something to look up to in a father figure. Plus, by being his offspring, you automatically obtain ridiculously awesome genes! Flawless hair, that accent (O.o), an adapted version of the progenitor virus in you veins -you'd be a superhuman by birth AND have a father that rules the world. Oh yeah, he's also a doctor that has kickass melee moves.

He's obviously the best father possible. Don't deny it.

Who wouldn't want a cold, manipulative, mysterious father?​


----------



## Vampirex (Jun 20, 2009)

I say Big Daddy in Bioshock, If you hurt the little sisters, he'd make you regret it.


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 21, 2009)

This person has been listed already, but my reasons are a bit different. 






Big Boss

As stated before, he was a "bad guy" in the first 2 Metal Gear games. He however was not. He was doing what he believed in. He was fighting to bring free will back to the world. That was something that inspired his "children". He inspired the people around him. 

He made some mistakes and misunderstood the will of his inspiration. He however did realize this while he still had a chance. He also made amends to his son that helped bring his will to life.


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 21, 2009)

The Greatest huh? That Would Be...




http://www.gameguru.in/images/beautiful-katamari-2.jpg
THE KING OF ALL COSMOS!!!

Who would be the greatest Father ever, He's show his love to his Family all day all time! Relaxing with all his family, Choose the best for their family, even he was sloppy, and ask his kid to do the work,but it was to make his kid to "GET THE WORK"!, still he was the best father you can find from all game you can find!!!

Series: Katamari Damacy(PS2), We Love Katamari(PS2), Everybody's Katamari(PSP), Beautiful Katamari(360), Puzzle Katamari (DSi), Katamari Tribute (PS3)


----------



## Amici (Jun 21, 2009)

Which video game character would make the best father figure? There is only one answer....









It's *Jacques Blanc* aka *Jean Reno* aka *Leon the frickin' Professional*, that who's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As Jacques Blanc in Onimusha 3, he's the baddest French cop you'll ever see this side of feudal Japan, and as Leon, he helped make a young Natalie Portman grow up into a bad-ass b**** even badder than he is. And who wouldn't want Jean Reno for a dad anyway? About the only guy who'd be a match would be Liam Neeson in Taken


----------



## azotyp (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Captain Picard from star trek would be best father. He is smart, know tactics and stuff and always know how to solve political problems, he would raise good smart kids. (I know that star trek is tv series but there were lot's of star trek games and he was at least in couple of them so he counts in imo).


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 21, 2009)

i would think darth vader would be the best father as we could offer you the whole universe if your his son. and we would not be picked on at space school, he would be the coolest looking father at the fancy dress parties...........................sudeki300


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jun 21, 2009)

Uhh, that's obvious. Abe of course would be the best father ever. Imagine this dude bringing you to school, he sure as hell wouldn't embarrass you because everyone would have been long gone if they saw him. Plus you know christmas would be awesome every year since he would just take control over the toy store owner by chanting and take every toy you want. 

He can also control his farts and make 'em explode. If that's not worth bragging about with your friends I don't know what is.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Link would be a good father-ly candidate. He could:

a) "Come to town" - Meaning he's always there when needed.
b) "Come to save the princess, Zelda" - Takes care of those that are important.
c) "But now the children don't play, but they will; when Link saves the day." - He's a hero. Can't go wrong with that level of role-modelling.

He can do all this... without talking, but other than making manly grunts, that shows how much of a man he is. LINK for the WIN.


----------



## playallday (Jun 21, 2009)

*Captain Scott Mitchell*
(Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2)






Why?  Because he's fighting for his country.  Risking his neck to make peace (...well, sort of...) and justice for all.  

Just think about it, he could teach the kid how to shoot before he could walk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No Timmy, this is ammo, we don't eat it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Plus he's really cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He could kick (or shoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) anyone's butt if they hurt his kid.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 21, 2009)

Just curious, but has it been clarified whether we're to choose someone who'd make the best father with an origin in video game? Or just if they'd ever been in a game?


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 22, 2009)

*Dominic Santiago* _from Gears of War (2)_





I find he'd make a great father figure mainly because all of the family relations you see in the game.
On Emergence Day, he lost his wife and kids, and throughout the whole game you see him fight for his wife and to find her. This is proof that he really values his family, and as a kid it's something you want/like to know. He might have simply thought that she died along with the kids, but he persevered to find the truth. If he cares so much about his wife, he cares the same about his kids.
Knowing that you have parents who love each other so much can help in life, and you'll know that they won't divorce any time soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It also helps knowing that your dad kicked major ass and saved the human civilization, too. Example dialog:
_Son: "Dude look at this new thing I got! It's so f**king awesome!"
Kid 1: "Man, my dad invented that, cool right?"
Son: "Yeah well, my dad saved the human race from the locust, we'd be dead if it weren't for him!"
Kid 1: *slowly walks away*_


----------



## wohoo (Jun 22, 2009)

Guybrush Threepwood! 

Apart from his awesome personality, he can hold his breath for ten minutes!


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 22, 2009)

Professor Layton.

Anyone ever imagined that? He would help his children with homework, and make everything he sees into a puzzle! he could help a child mind expand so much!

Perfect Father for any child.


----------



## nitrodude150 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gordon Freeman






I think that Gordan Freeman would serve as the BEST Father! Why? Because not only is he a super science genius, He can pick up a Gun and get into the Fight! He's not nerdy cuz he blasts aliens on the weekend. Plus father-son time would be spent paying catch with gravity guns that you and him put together just weeks before! To add to all that, your mom would be Alyx Vance! 'Nuff said!


----------



## Jaems (Jun 22, 2009)

Because he's already a fucking tree.
And already a father.
He's a tree and he has facial hair, he's the epitome of wisdom, and he will fuck you up.
In fact, anytime I refer to him, I call him Dad.
When people ask, "hey wutz the first dungeon in oot?"
I say "oh you have to go inside dad"
"dad?"
"ya"

Not only that but if he were everyone's dad, there would be no environmentally-unfriendly people anymore.
Because their dad is a bigass,
Loving, and caring, and hugging, and smugging, TREE.
I wanna kiss him right now.

too bad he's dead


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 22, 2009)

Kratos

When his family died, he dedicated himself to becoming a fukin GOD, for revenge.  On every game, he smashes chicks, to rid himself from the agony of being of a widower, and he Kills everything in site, all the time, always.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2009)

Competiton Closed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the entries. Stay tuned for the winners.


----------

